
Xiph update on one year of AV1 (slides from NAB 2019) [pdf] - xiphmont
https://people.xiph.org/~negge/NAB2019.pdf
======
xiphmont
This is the slide deck from Nathan Egge's presentation 'Latest Technical and
Business Progress with AV1' at NAB. It looks at progress, problems solved over
the past year, development work at Mozilla and Xiph.Org, and the encoder and
decoder ecosystem that is springing up around AV1

